# AsRock X58 extreme, dead? DOA?



## amit_talkin (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi friends,

I just got my AsRock x58 extreme off newegg which arrived at my home yesterday. It gave me headache from begining, i tried a lot but it never boot up, but finally somehow it boot up.

but again today morning it stopped working, suddenly my PC hang and when I shut it down and power on it gave me same problem as before. now let me describe what problem is,..

Problem is with mobo for sure, there is debug LED at right-bottom corner, when mobo. was working for today, it light up fine, showing AA which is normal. but now, it even not lighting up,  ( no error or anything , just it doesnt display any number or code ), when i press power on switch tht LED flashes up for a moment and nothing it turns off..however CPU still powered on, fan is running, but no display on debug led, no beeps, no display on monitor!! i tried a lot ( really over 10 hours ) to solve this prob. but I didnt get it solved so i m asking your help ppl. some of you have this mobo. so please help me out to solve this.


My system spec.
CPU : i7 920 D0
mobo : AsRock x58 extreme Bios 1.30
RAM : 6GB G.SKill DDR3 1600
Video : QuadroFX 1400
PSU : Antec NeoPower Blue 650w
Cooler : CoolerMaster V8


I tried following which didnt work..

1. Used single stick of RAM instead all modules, tried all slots one by one .
2. changed PSU too.
3. removed CM V8 heatsink and used stock cooler.
4. checked MB and CPU temp. it was fine . 36C idle for CPU and 40C for mobo. ( Checked when mobo. was working for few hours )
5. Cleared CMOS many times, changed CMOS battery as well.
6. Removed and reinstalled CPU 4-5 times.
7. tried my HD4850 and HD4890 also,
8. removed mobo. from pc case and tested above things as well ( in case backplate could touching pc case )
9. changed power cable of PSU.


As I said, it was working for some hours, so CPU, video card and RAM is not dead, it must be  mobo. because if any other components is dead or not working, then atleast it should power up that debug LED, while here debug LED is not working itself!! i m afraid it is dead?!!! because it was open box and there is no warranty on this . I hope if someone can help me to get it working.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 3, 2009)

amit_talkin said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I just got my AsRock x58 extreme off newegg which arrived at my home yesterday. It gave me headache from begining, i tried a lot but it never boot up, but finally somehow it boot up.
> 
> ...




It does sound like you did all of the troubleshooting I would have tried. It sounds like a dead board. Newegg will still do a 30 day refund on open box boards. In my experience though, you're better off with a used board from a trusted seller than buying open box. I've tried 3 open box motherboards. 2 of 3 were DOA.


----------



## amit_talkin (Dec 3, 2009)

30 days over, my friend sent me ( I m from India ) that mobo from USA, damn I wont buy AsRock product again .


----------



## Binge (Dec 3, 2009)

Why not consult the tech support of AsRock?


----------



## amit_talkin (Dec 3, 2009)

I have sent them an email regarding this, I am waiting for their reply.
I googled a lot about this but didnt find any result stating this issue. If that debug LED could work then atleast I could get whats wrong, but here debug LED itself not working..lol.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 3, 2009)

Could be a major problem with the motherboard, to the extent that the Debug LED won't work. Wait to see what ASRock support says.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 3, 2009)

amit_talkin said:


> 30 days over, my friend sent me ( I m from India ) that mobo from USA, damn I wont buy AsRock product again .



This will happen with all manufacturers. Asrock now makes pretty decent boards. You just take the chance with open box. I had an Asrock  x58 and an Asrock p55. Both boards are good performers. Not one problem with either one. As Binge said, I think your only option is tech support. In addition to email, I'd try to call them.


----------



## amit_talkin (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for your reply friends, I will wait for reply from AsRock regarding this, I dont mind paying for repair as no warranty there! or will buy a new mobo .


----------

